# Murmuration of Starlings



## Prairie dog (Jan 30, 2021)

Murmuration of Starlings​*This  is   sensational....worth   taking a  couple of minutes out of    your busy   lives to   watch!!!!   It   will lift your                                                          spirits!*




*https://www.youtube.com/embed/88UVJpQGi88*


----------



## Dana (Jan 30, 2021)

Prairie dog said:


> Murmuration of Starlings​*This  is   sensational....worth   taking a  couple of minutes out of    your busy   lives to   watch!!!!   It   will lift your                                                          spirits!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful, thank you for posting!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 31, 2021)

A fascinating spectacle!

I've witnessed a few murmurations before, but nothing even close to the scale in the video.

The beauty of nature.

Thanks greatly for posting, Prairie!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2021)

Truly amazing and wondrous. There used to be a YouTube video of two young women out in a canoe .. in England or Ireland, if memory serves me correctly. Then came the murmurration of starlings. I don't know if it's still on YT.


----------

